# Learning the 3 Forms of Unity. How to teach it in the future.



## NotWilling2Believe (Nov 1, 2015)

I would like to know how I can be equipped to teach the 3 Forms of Unity? What resources do I need to prepare myself? Any tips on how to study it in-depth? Please give me any advice. Thank you!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 1, 2015)

Hopefully, you have spent quite a bit of time as a learner of your church's doctrine. Your teaching should come out of the mouth from the heart, from your own catechized soul.

If you do not have the 3FU documents themselves, I would seek them. If you are not constantly connected to the internet or do not have electronic format on your person or in your house, buy a printed copy or print them off the web.

Here are two websites that have both audio and readable catechetical helps and lessons.

http://urclearning.org/

http://www.prca.org/resources/catechism-material/item/907-essentials-of-reformed-doctrine

Obtaining a written commentary on each of the HC, BC, and CD is recommended.

Heidelberg Catechism http://www.wtsbooks.com/commentary-on-heidelberg-catechism-zacharias-ursinus-9780875524542

Belgic Confession http://www.wtsbooks.com/with-heart-and-mouth-daniel-hyde-9780979367755

Canons of Dort http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...od:-An-Exposition-of-the-Canons-of-Dort-.html
(the following is far more massive a work http://rfpa.org/products/copy-of-voice-of-our-fathers-the )


----------



## timfost (Nov 1, 2015)

Also, my church subscribes to the Three Forms, which are all on their website (rcus.org). I teach a catachism class and draw heavily from Ursinus's commentary, available for free on Google books. I also got a kindle version for a buck or two.

I fairly regularly read and re-read the Three Forms and I feel like I learn something new every time.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 1, 2015)

Cornelius Pronk also has _Expository Sermons on the Canons of Dort_.

Bruce, I recently acquired Homer Hoeksema's book on the Canons, but how does it compare with Cornelis Venema's work?


----------

